# Ripped Walls



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know how to make walls look ripped but I'm a firm believer in poster putty. Maybe that will hold the paper down w/out damaging the walls.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi did you mean like this:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10217&highlight=plaster


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

They did something similar of HGTVs Halloween Block Party back in 2009. They used brick patterned paper and lined it with joint compound to make it a little more 3 dimensional. I did find the entire special online though. It's about 17:30 in where they show how to make them. http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG that is a great idea!!! I wonder if I can pull that one off.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Star Girl - I'm going to give that a try this year - that is SO cool!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I found the stuff he mentions in the tutorial but I am wondering if that can also be used for ripping. Since we are wanting this to be a run down as possible.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting a few years ago for our Halloween party I did the poster board and wood grained shelving paper method above. With a good f aux painting job it works really well and it's hard to beat the price.
It really does look like the walls are old and run down.

I did see the HGTV special it looks cool too, but for the age and style of my house the wood lath look is better. My house id 83 years old we actually do have plaster walls with lath underneath 

I think I would do the brick and plaster method if my walls where stucco.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I saw a post recently too. The person bought like 5 black poster boards (for like $.50 each) and a roll of contact paper with a wood grain (about $3-4) they described cutting the contact paper into strips to resemble wood slats (the grid on back of paper made this super easy) then they applied the contact paper to torn pieces of black poster board...after using paints to help shade and age the faux wood slats they merely tacked the poster board up (straight pins could work in this application). If I can find the post and pics I will let you know but the results looked amazing....and extremeley cheap.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for putting up this thread-- I'd never even thought of doing something like this but have now started looking for wood/brick contact paper to make these.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

I just started redecorating the livingroom.

But half way is noticed that the wall looks horrific good now that everthing is stripped of.

So we decided to wait with painting after halloween since the walls will do fine for our halloween party now


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I did the wood contact paper method last year and it worked amazing. I found the contact paper at Meijer if that helps.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

did our living room last year.Used old rolls of wallpaper and ripped and tore it.Used cardboard to stick it to with paper mache goop...adds to the old look and sticks great.Then just tacked it up on the wall hiding the tacks with paper.The bottom half was cardboard painted with the effect stated here with the wood grain paper too.Although i did really screw a board as trim but we are renovating so a few extra holes to fill didnt matter.


----------

